# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  الإدمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــان

## البركان الهادئ

*هل للشر نهاية؟! لقد فاض الكيل وعظم الخطر،  ونصبت الشباك حولنا، ويشارك في نصبها أفراد من بني وطننا غرتهم الدنيا  بزخارفها وزينتها، فتسابقوا في السعي وراء الشهوات وجمع الثروات، وكان  السلاح هذه المرة هو المخدرات.
وإذا كانت السهام مصوبة إلى قلب الأمة (الشباب) فإن المقصود هو الكيان كله.
لقد  كان التخطيط محكمًا، والسلاح خطيرًا، والسهم صائبًا، فأصبحت المخدرات  منتشرة في كل مكان: في المدرسة، والجامعة، والنادي، والساحة الشعبية، بل  وصل التحدي بالبعض إلى توزيعها في الشوارع والطرق الرئيسية.
خطوات الإدمان:
ويبدأ  الوباء بالتجربة، وتكون مجانية، وعلى سبيل المجاملة أو التقليد، وما إن  تسقط الفريسة حتى يبدأ الابتزاز، وينهال سيل التنازلات، فيدفع المدمن كل  شيء: ماله، وثروته، بل وشرفه وعرضه في نهاية المطاف.
فالإدمان أشبه  بالأخطبوط الذي يدمر كل شيء، ويأتي على الأخضر واليابس ؛ لأنه يعمل على  تغييب العقول، تلك الهبة الإلهية التي ميز بها الله بني الإنسان، وجعلها  أداتهم في إعمار الأرض والقيام على الخلافة التي كرمهم الله بها.
أسباب الإدمان:
الإدمان  ظاهرة عديدة الجوانب، لها أسبابها ومقدماتها، وأسباب الإدمان عديدة  ومتشابكة منها: الاجتماعي، والاقتصادي، والثقافي والسياسي، والإعلامي مثل:
- سعي أعداء الإسلام للنيل من أبنائه وطمس حضارتهم، وإذابة شخصيتهم، والقضاء على عقيدتهم.
-  الدور الخطير الذي تلعبه بعض أجهزة الإعلام في الترويج والإعلان غير  المباشر عن مثل هذا السلوك من خلال الفن الهابط، ويزداد هذا الخطر في ظل  سوء استغلال التقدم الهائل في وسائل الإعلام والانفتاح بين دول العالم.
-  ظهور طبقة جديدة غابت ضمائرها وضاعت قيمها، تسعى للثراء الفاحش دون اعتبار  لقيم أو أخلاق، فاتخذت من تجارة المخدرات طريقًا للربح السريع الوافر.
-  الأزمات الاقتصادية وانخفاض مستويات المعيشة، وتعقد الحياة اليومية، مما  يدفع الكثيرين إلى الهروب إلى عالم الخيال والنشوة، ظنًّا منهم أن هذا  ينسيهم مشاكلهم، في حين أن هذا الهروب يضاعف حجم المشكلة ويزيدها تعقيدًا.
-  إهمال رعاية الأبناء وتربيتهم، خاصة عند غياب الأب أو الأم أو كليهما  معًا، مثل حالات سفر الوالد للعمل بالخارج، أو عمل الأم خارج البيت، أو  انفصال الأب عن الأم، مما يؤدي إلى انحراف الأبناء.
- أصدقاء السوء،  الذين يزينون طريق الشيطان، ويكونون عنصر فساد وإفساد، ولا يصيب هذا البلاء  الرجال دون النساء، فعندما يفيض السيل لا يميز بين غني وفقير، أو شقي  وسعيد، أو رجل وامرأة، وعندما يعم البلاء فالكل فيه سواء.
والإدمان عند  النساء أشد خطرًا منه عند الرجال، بل هو قمة البلاء عند النساء، لأن المرأة  هي الأم، والأخت والابنة والزوجة، وعندما تصبح الأم مدمنة فهل تنتظر  مستقبلا لأمة غاب ركنها الركين، بفقدها صانعة الرجال، ومعدة السواعد  القادرة على البناء؟! فضلاً عن إدمان الرجل له عماد الأسرة، وكذلك الشباب  الذين هم مستقبل الأمة.
آثار الإدمان:
يترتب على الإدمان العديد من الآثار السلبية منها:
- انتشار العديد من الأمراض الاجتماعية: كالكذب، والسرقة، وتفشي الجريمة، وغيرها.
- إصابة المدمن بالعديد من الأمراض العضوية والعقد النفسية التي تجعل منه إنسانًا بلا حياة، وكائنًا بلا روح.
- إدمان الحامل يصيب الجنين بالكثير من التشوهات، سواء في القلب أو في الجهاز العصبي أو في الوجه، أو تأخر النمو الجسمي والعقلي.
-  انهيار الأسرة بعد النكبات التي تتعرض لها، والأزمات التي تواجهها من جراء  هذا الداء، حيث يضيع الأمن والأمان، بعد فقد المال والمروءة، وربما العرض.
- الفوضى واستنزاف الطاقات وضياع ثروات الأمة، والرضوخ لسلطان الشهوات.
أمام كل هذا.. كيف السبيل للخلاص؟
تتعدد المسالك للخروج من هذا المأزق، ومن وسائل التغلب على مشكلة الإدمان:
-  العودة لحصن الإسلام ومبادئه السامية، التي كرمت الإنسان، وأعلت من شأن  العقل ليكون أداة في إعمار الأرض، ونهت عن كل ما فيه تغيب للعقل، ومنعت كل  شيء يتناوله الإنسان مختارًا، كالخمر مثلاً، حتى ولو كان قليلاً، سائلاً  كان أم جامدًا، قال تعالى: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا إنما الخمر والميسر  والأنصاب والأزلام رجس من عمل الشيطان فاجتنبوه لعلكم تفلحون. إنما يريد  الشيطان أن يوقع بينكم العداوة والبغضاء في الخمر والميسر ويصدكم عن ذكر  الله وعن الصلاة فهل أنتم منتهون} [المائدة: 90-91].
وقال رسول الله  ( : (كل مسكر خمر، وكل  مسكر حرام)
[أبو  داود وأحمد]، وقال  ( : (لعن الله الخمر وشاربها وساقيها  وبائعها،  ومبتاعها (مشتريها)، وعاصرها، ومعتقها، وحاملها والمحمولة إليه )
[أبو داود]، فالخمر إذن كل ما خامر العقل وستره.
وخطب  عمر -رضي الله عنه- على منبر رسول الله  ( فقال: إنه قد نزل تحريم الخمر  وهي من خمسة أشياء؛ العنب والتمر والحنطة و الشعير والعسل.
والخمر ما خامر العقل.
فعمر  -رضي الله عنه- ذكر ما كان معروفًا في زمانه من أنواع الخمور، ثم استدرك،  لفطنته ونفاذ بصيرته، وعلم أن الناس قد يستحدثون أنواعًا أخرى من المسكرات،  فقال: الخمر ما خامر العقل.
وسئل  ( عن نبيذ العسل فقال: (كل شراب أسكر  فهو حرام) [متفق عليه] كما نهى رسول الله  ( عن كل مسكر ومفتر. وصح عنه  (ما أسكر كثيره فقليله حرام) [أبو داود].
ولا ريب أن السموم بصورها  المتنوعة الآن من هيروين، وكوكايين وماكستون فورت، وحشيش، وغيرها، هي أشد  خطرًا وأفتك بالعقل والبدن من الخمر التقليدية، ولذا فحرمتها مؤكدة  وتعاطيها أو بيعها أو تداولها أو الإعانة على نشرها يجر على المرء غضب الله  وسخطه وعذابه.
وعلى تجار هذه السموم أن يتقوا الله في شباب هذه الأمة  وثرواتها، ويزيلوا الغشاوة عن عيونهم وقلوبهم، ويرجعوا إلى ربهم، وهدي  نبيهم لما فيه صلاحهم وألا يعينوا على إهلاك هذا الشباب الذي هو في مقام  أبنائهم.
قال تعالى: {ولا تقتلوا أنفسكم إن الله كان بكم رحيمًا}  [النساء: 29]، وقال جل شأنه: {ولا تقلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكة} [البقرة:  195]، وقال  (: (لا ضرر ولا ضرار) [ابن ماجه وأحمد]. وليدرك هؤلاء التجار  أن النار تنتظرهم وهي المثوى لهم إن لم يتقوا الله ويتوبوا عن إفسادهم في  الأرض.
- نشر الوعي الديني بين كافة فئات المجتمع، مع مراعاة مستويات الفهم المتباينة.
-  على الآباء أن يقوموا بدورهم في تربية الأبناء وتوجيههم لما فيه صلاحهم،  ومتابعتهم والحرص على معرفة أحوالهم وتطوراتهم النفسية والفكرية، والسعي  لملء فراغهم بالصالح النافع من النشاطات والأعمال.
- على المؤسسات  الدينية والتربوية أن تقوم بغرس قيم الفضيلة، والخلق القويم في النفوس،  مستندة في ذلك إلى نبع الخير ومصدر الأمان: كتاب الله وسنة خير الأنام.
- على المجتمع أن يؤدي دوره في التصدي لهذا الوباء واقتلاعه من جذوره، فيتكاتف الجميع لمقاومته والقضاء عليه.
-  على الدولة أن تسهم إسهامًا فعليًّا في التصدي لكل من يشجع على هذه  الظاهرة والأخذ بيد من حديد عليهم بحيث تقتلع هذه الظاهرة من جذورها،  وعليها أن تعمل على إحياء الإسلام وتعاليمه القويمة في نفوس الجميع لما فيه  سلامة الفرد، وخير الأمة، وبناء المؤسسات الصحية والنفسية لمعالجة  المدمنين بدنيًّا ونفسيًّا واجتماعيًّا. والأخذ بأيديهم برفق حتى يصلوا إلى  بر الأمان، ويعودوا من جديد أعضاء نافعين صالحين لممارسة دورهم في الحياة.
وعلى  الدولة تشديد العقوبة الجنائية على المتاجرين في هذه السموم، وتوسيع  الحملات الإعلامية لنشر الوعي الاجتماعي بين الأفراد في مختلف المراحل  السنية، لإدراك خطورة هذا الوباء، وتأثيره المدمر على الفرد والمجتمع.

*

----------

